# Model Engine Builder



## Gordon (Dec 8, 2014)

Have any of you been using the new digital Model Engine Builder magazine? I just looked at my saved emails and observed that I have received the last few issues and have not really even looked at them. When they come I open them and look at what is in the new issue and think I will go back some time and look at it more closely. I does not seem to happen. In the past I would take the magazine and read it in the evening while relaxing after supper and perhaps even build or use some of the items. When I must sit in front of my computer it just does not seem to happen.

Thoughts?
Actually this is a reflection on the whole print/digital debate.


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm exactly the same, quick glance when I download it and then it gets left. Before the paper mag would sit on the table by my chair in the lounge so could be picked up and read when I felt like it or when teh TV adverts came on.

Its the same with Model Engineer which I have print & digital subs for but always wait for teh paper one to be delivered.

J


----------



## johanvanzanten (Dec 8, 2014)

What about buying a tablet?


----------



## /// (Dec 8, 2014)

Although I do much prefer printed magazines, I do read them on my tablet.
In fact, I read them too fast and I hit the back cover of each issue far too soon.
Fortunately I've purchased every back-issue digitally too, so I've still got some enjoyable reading ahead 

One nice thing about reading them on the tablet is the high photograph resolution and their colours are nice and vivid (printed colour is far from perfect) and I am able to zoom in.


----------



## mikemott (Dec 8, 2014)

This is an interesting issue. My own thoughts are mostly dealing with the volume of advertizing that seems to have been on an ever increasing trend over the last thirty years. There always was a certain volume of advertising in the Model Engineer magazine it was however usually at the beginning and end of the magazine, then it began to move more and more into the spaces between articles.

I stopped the paper subscription because I felt that I didn't want to keep paying for more and more advertizing, it is for this same reason that I do not subscribe to electronic magazines it has become even easier for the advertizing to inundate the pages. I have a number of early volumes of model engineer leather bound these are the years 1972, 1973 and 1977, 1978, 1979, 1980, 1981 I still enjoy looking at them for various reasons. I do not have the sort of cash available these days to bind magazines, the ones I have are like real books.

The interesting thing about the advent of forums is the increased ability to share information especially pictures of methods or issues that can get a quick response by a builder who has had the same concern and solved it or found the answer to the concern and shares it. Also the ability of those doing similar work to share information, the forums seem like the perfect place to fill the spaces that were in the magazines that are now full of advertizing. I still prefer real books over electronic ones, the ability to put together a folder of relevant information though has become hundreds of times easier with the increase in participation in the world of forums. which are pretty much most of the time extremely pleasant, cooperative , civil and very encouraging. I would care to guess that there are more people these days attempting modelwork that they would not have dreamed of 40 years ago.  Also the blending of disciplines seems more like the the very early days of Model Engineer mag where there would be an article about a steam engine followed by one about a marine issue then the serialized clock build. or the addition of a Myford gadget or nifty way to make a whatsit.

Enough rambling, just my take on the changing world of model mags and model engineering.

Michael


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 8, 2014)

I have decided that I don't like "on line" magazines. Same as the previous posters, I never seem to read them. I did buy a subscription to "Model Engineers Workshop" in paper format but I'm not terribly impressed by it.


----------



## Piston_Broke (Dec 8, 2014)

I did not renew my subscription because I also was not reading the digital version. I was a subscriber almost since it started and still believe it is a great magazine, I just wish I had a nicely printed copy to thumb through but hey, that's progress!


----------



## Gordon (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a Kindle Fire so perhaps I should try it on there. I read a lot on my Kindle Paperwhite but I have never really liked the Fire.


----------



## Swifty (Dec 8, 2014)

I download it onto my iPad, but I'm just not happy with digital magazines, I won't renew my subscription when it becomes due. I also download other magazines for free from my local library, but I barely look at them. I still prefer the printed version.

Paul.


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 8, 2014)

Brian Rupnow said:


> I did buy a subscription to "Model Engineers Workshop" in paper format but I'm not terribly impressed by it.


 
I think that us 'white beards' simply stopped taking  or buying material as most of what was appearing and what is appearing now, is simply repetition of repetition. 
One of my associates who actually published a couple of books, had them checked for scientific accuracy etc- and at his own expense wrote to me with his complimentary copies about people who were writing to( then ) Model Engineer asking the same silly questions and receiving the same silly answers. That was in 1997.

Another of my friends- edited a couple of books-etc., repeated the words of Benjamin Franklin

'Tell me and I will forget
Show me and I will understand
Involve me and I will learn'

And with tongue in cheek winked at me at a 50th Anniversary of his graduation and repeated the words of  old Victorian song- By Jove how the Money rolls in, rolls in':hDe:

Me, I recalled one of the greatest philosophers of my time when he said

'Thank you for humouring me'--
 Keeps senile dementure further back

Norman or whoever I am


----------



## Gordon (Dec 11, 2014)

I did load the digital copy to my Kindle Fire. Not great but beats just viewing on the computer. At least I can read it while relaxing in the evening and if I find a particular item of interest I can print it. Not great but better. Not worth the expense of going out and purchasing a full size tablet.


----------



## Nerdz (Dec 11, 2014)

As a member of a younger generation, I find this happens to me a lot. The internet has made it very easy to scan text with your eyes and distinguish quickly if it will interest you or not. Happens quite often. Or it could just be me, I like looking at photos of stuff and figuring out whats going on rather than reading text. I'm not one for books without pictures (There are a few fringe exceptions).


----------



## BobsModels (Dec 11, 2014)

HI

 Just to chime in on this.  I have had difficulty reading on line also.  I just do not get into it.  However, the content is really good so I have forced myself to read the mag and well it just take a little longer and it is not as much fun.

 I could just print it out as the Mike suggests, unfortunately I do not own an ink company!  

 I was not going to re up as my last issue was 30.  I broke down and decided to give it another try for some additional issues.  If I find I cannot
 change my reading ability on line, the mag will not get a re up the next time.

 My wife on the other hand has just about abandon real books and is totally into reading with an e reader.

 Bob


----------



## bazmak (Dec 11, 2014)

Still like reading paper,even its only on the loo.Dont mind most of the ads
They tell you whats available ,from where and at what price. Barry


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 11, 2014)

It looks like I am in the minority... I prefer reading ebooks and digital periodicals over hard copies. I read no less of the digital form. 

I have many digital only subscriptions via Zinio, but do get a few publications like Garden Railways in both digital and paper copies. Mostly I'm all digital, I have 3 ebook readers and a tablet, I haven't been to a physical library in years, but borrow ebooks and magazines weekly.

It may be that I output my client reports in only digital form now, and am familiar with digital and used to being in front of computer all day. I really dislike when magazines or book publishers dont offer digital versions. 

Case in point, if AMENG choose to do so, they could release "Steam Trains in your Garden" by Brian Wilson in digital form and have it be profitable very quickly, while they cant turn a profit on a limited reprint of the book... so those without the book lose out.


----------



## Swifty (Dec 11, 2014)

I have several books downloaded to my iPad, some are even of books that I have and enjoyed reading. But I just can't get into reading them on a screen. I'm an avid book reader, and will buy novels by authors whose books I enjoy, usually in hardcover so I can enjoy them again and again. I also enjoy historical books, about early explorers etc.

Who knows, some day bookcases might be only used for displaying model engines.

Paul.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 12, 2014)

I read a lot on my Kindle Paperwhite and prefer that for text. On things like magazines and technical items with a lot of graphics, tables, graphs, pictures etc I prefer the printed version. On things like Model Engine Builder magazine I like to peruse it while relaxing in my chair in the evening. Digital works fine if you are starting at the beginning and proceeding to the end. If you are picking out items and skipping around the print version works better.


----------



## Mosey (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't even download them anymore, as they just sit there. I have no patience for digital magazines, as they are hard to read. So, will I renew?, I doubt it.
Do people realize the pleasure of sitting there with paper pages in hand, and skimming and occasional reading. When I remember that article I liked, I pick it up off the pile and read again.
Mosey


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 12, 2014)

I like reading paper also, but I'd rather have a digital Model Engine Builder than no Model Engine Builder.  The magazine serves a niche market and could not continue to exist due to the cost of publishing on paper.  I'll continue to subscribe and hope the magazine survives.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 13, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Have any of you been using the new digital Model Engine Builder magazine?


Unfortunately budgetary issues forced me to give up on Model Engine Builder.    Frankly it takes away from trying to equine a shop.   This I didn't even know that the magazine went digital. 


> I just looked at my saved emails and observed that I have received the last few issues and have not really even looked at them. When they come I open them and look at what is in the new issue and think I will go back some time and look at it more closely. I does not seem to happen.


I prefer paper myself.    That is something because I'm practically addicted to my iPad.   There is a massive difference between a web page and many of these electronic magazines.  For the most part a well done web site beats most of the digital magazines I've tried to read.   


> In the past I would take the magazine and read it in the evening while relaxing after supper and perhaps even build or use some of the items. When I must sit in front of my computer it just does not seem to happen.


Computers or more specifically the web can be massive drains upon ones time as there are infinite distractions.  I find I really have to discipline myself to get anything done some evenings.  Like right now I've already burnt probably an hour on this site.  Go over to CNCZone and the night might be shot.   


> Thoughts?
> 
> Actually this is a reflection on the whole print/digital debate.




At least with the few digital magazines I've tried I get the impression that the publishers just don't get it.   To much effort seems to go into emulating a magazine instead of delivering the content in a way that leverages the electronic medium.


----------



## mrehmus72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Interestingly enough, I too prefer paper magazines but there are a few major advantages to a digital magazine done properly. I refer to one where you can download the file, not have to read it on a Website.

In the PDF format, there are a number of advantages over the printed word:


Follow  embedded links to other sources of information
Highlight a word and right-click and you can retrieve a definition of the word
You can search for a word or string of words
3D PDFs allow you to move around the model, cut cross-sections and move them through any plane including diagonals, change colors of parts or hide parts to disc lose detail behind them.
Zoom in on pictures and diagrams

There are more advantages to PDFs such as there is no budgetary limit to magazine size so I can put in pictures that would not appear in a printed magazine.

The magazine now costs the same whether you are next door or any place in the world because the postage doesn't exceed the cost of printing the magazine anymore. Delivery is much faster too.

Because the file is easy to transfer, if you ever lose a file, we will send you another copy at no additional cost.

If you have paper issues and want them in digital format, we will send those files to you. We just ask that you not transfer the paper issues to someone else unless you are selling or giving away the issue and giving the recipient the digital files as well.

I read my copies on a Nook Color or an Android Tablet. PDF reader software is available free for most tablets from Adobe. I can read the magazine in very poor or no light and I can carry all the issues with me in the small package of the tablet.

Note: not all PDF readers are made equal and most if not all of the non-adobe versions will not read 3D PDFs.

Anyway, thanks to all of you who ever subscribed.

Mike Rehmus


----------



## chrisinestes (Dec 20, 2014)

Mike & Toni Rehmus were kind enough to send me a free trial pdf issue of Model Engine Builder. Thanks, Mike & Toni, I really appreciate that. 

I looked through it once, and liked what I saw, but now it's just sitting somewhere on my hard drive. I can see Mike's points about the digital version, but I just like paper. I could print it myself, but that is pretty expensive and just not the same. 

I get a few other magazines that come both in print and as a digital edition, and I never look at the digital version. If they went digital only, I'd probably drop my subscriptions. 

The times they are a-changin'... Great, now that song is in my head... I don't even like Bob Dylan! :wall:
Chris


----------



## gus (Dec 26, 2014)

Swifty said:


> I download it onto my iPad, but I'm just not happy with digital magazines, I won't renew my subscription when it becomes due. I also download other magazines for free from my local library, but I barely look at them. I still prefer the printed version.
> 
> Paul.




Hi Paul,

By now we have a mountain of same magazines. Still prefer solid print in my hands.


----------

